# ASO Ankle Brace



## jinks (17 Nov 2010)

Anyone know where I can uy one in Ireland either online or over the counter.  I tried their online site but only seem to deliver privately within the USA.


----------



## Brianp (17 Nov 2010)

Check your PM


----------



## breener (18 Nov 2010)

Im also trying for weeks to get the ASO speed lacer and having massive  trouble getting shipping (normal shipping prices) from the U.S.

If you find anything out or If yourself Brianp has found somewhere could you please tell me...

G


----------



## RMCF (18 Nov 2010)

Check out these folk, bought from them before and very good.



I have no connection with this website.


----------



## breener (18 Nov 2010)

Cheers RMCF have used return2fitness a good few times and they are vgud.. The ASO braces are getting amazing reviews in the states and being as I use the Mcdavid (which can be uncomfortable) the ASO Speed lacer is meant to be the dogs..


----------



## Leo (18 Nov 2010)

Brianp said:


> Check your PM


 
Why PM? Something to hide there?


----------



## breener (18 Nov 2010)

Found the Ordinary Brace on a well known bidding site with free shipping from U.S. if thats any use to you jinks.. Bout €24 delivered.


----------



## Brianp (18 Nov 2010)

Leo said:


> Why PM? Something to hide there?


No, I have worked in this field for many years as an independent specialist.


----------



## Leo (19 Nov 2010)

Brianp said:


> No, I have worked in this field for many years as an independent specialist.


 
In that case then posting publicly might benefit many others who read this thread...
Leo


----------



## Brianp (19 Nov 2010)

Leo said:


> In that case then posting publicly might benefit many others who read this thread...
> Leo


An alternative to the ASO ankle brace is the Bioskin Tri Lock Ankle Brace. Both braces perform the same function. I have used the Tri Lock with good effect and with good feedback. The McDavid Lace up ankle brace is still used but for the more active person needing more control and stability, the ASO or the Bioskin Tri Lock is more suitable.

I am aware medical conditions are not discussed so will stop there due to posting guidelines
Hope that helps.
Brianp


----------



## Leo (22 Nov 2010)

Thanks for that Brianp.
Leo


----------



## breener (22 Nov 2010)

Brianp are they sourceable in ireland/europe? Ive searched and the U.S seems to be primary market again. They look very good and seems to allow for reduced intrusion for running.  
Thanks also for the info..


----------



## Leo (22 Nov 2010)

Not listed on their site, but 53 Degrees North stock the BioSkin TriLok, think they sell it at around €70 though!!
Leo


----------



## jinks (9 Dec 2010)

Thanks breener,

Had a look on well know site and got the braces last week and I am very happy with them


----------

